# Currency Gadget no longer updating



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2014)

My currency gadget is no longer updating, it says: "Cannot connect to service", now I have the sidebar and gadgets installed from http://8gadgetpack.net/ on my windows 8.1 laptop.
I have tried this: http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/fix-currency-stock-weather-gadgets-not-updating-windows-7-vista/

But it does not work because I don't have the folder as in step 5:
5. Delete the folder named *53eab605-3b97-4da0-8e92-ea49d47af529*
*
*
Did Microsoft stop completely with this service?




 

Does anyone know another solution to fix this?


----------



## Naito (Nov 3, 2014)

Might be time to look at some Rainmeter alternatives.


----------



## TPUScotty (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the same problem too, two days ago just disconnect, I think Microsoft finally start to stop the feed service for some/all of the gadgets...


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2014)

They discontinued the gadgets due to security vulnerabilities they are unable to patch.

Use rainmeter instead.


----------



## Hmm (Nov 7, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> They discontinued the gadgets due to security vulnerabilities they are unable to patch.
> 
> Use rainmeter instead.


That's not what the OP is asking.

All other gadgets are working like the weather gadget.
For whatever reason, the currency gadget is not working for me too. The last update was about 5 days ago.

BtW, Rainmeter doesn't have a currency skin. Not recommended.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Umm it's not working prolly because microsoft pulled some of the server code/API for it. They are pulling some media ones as well some of those quit working as well as a few other weather ones. Microsoft won't be of any help to the OP, as they discontinued sidebar/gadgets. There also likely WON'T be a fix due to the fact the core code won't be fixed so if there's a bug in the core code, tough luck for the gadget devs. 

There are a lot of rainmeter skins on deviantart but WARNING: DO NOT DOWNLOAD ANY RAINMETER SKINS WHERE COMMENTS ARE DISABLED, AS THEY ARE MALWARE LINKS/DOWNLOADS.


----------



## j_traherne (Nov 11, 2014)

You are in Bangkok, right? Same thing happened to me when I arrived Nov 1. Now I am in Bali and it is still not updating. I thought it might be a SEAsia thing. What a pain.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 4, 2015)

Anybody has a problem with the weather gadget? It's not updating since two days ago.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2015)

claylomax said:


> Anybody has a problem with the weather gadget? It's not updating since two days ago.



I use 8gadgetpack on windows 8.1 and my weather gadget is working.
Maybe it's the microsoft gadget in windows 7?


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2015)

claylomax said:


> Anybody has a problem with the weather gadget? It's not updating since two days ago.



Working for me!


----------

